# fast dankung



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

ordered some stuff from dankung the first day they opened for business after their holiday so wasn,t expecting a fast delivery.

the website said 2 weeks delivery time .

got my order 11 days later.so i,m well impressed


----------



## crazyslingshot (Dec 25, 2009)

Dankung always has very good service.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Did you order anything interesting? I recently received a Palm Thunder from them and it only took 16 days (12 business days). Sometimes the postal service surprises us!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

i ordered various tubes 1842 2040 and 1745 to experiment with, also a palm thunder as i have been thinking about one for a while and your recent reviews ,northerner, helped me decide on this one.

only tried it a couple of times but so far i like it.

thanks for your info.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

I've always been pleasantly surprised by their postage times. I've bought rubber off them twice with a 14+ days delivery time on both to find them at my door 8 days later. (I'm in the U.K.) I just need to buy a slingshot now!


----------



## oldstevie (Dec 7, 2013)

they have a great varied range of slingshots to choose from .

the problem is deciding which one or should i say ones, because you,ll probably end up with more than one!

good luck in your search.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I have never had any problems with dankung. They rule.


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Haha, that's my problem; deciding!


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

Dang guys my order was three weeks ago today!? Still have not recieved it yet. Maybe today's the day


----------



## kep135 (Feb 13, 2013)

Fingers crossed for you! I'm sure you'll have a blast when it does arrive.


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I just recieved my order in 8 days . I ordered a agile toucan and a jungle hunter man are they beutiful shoot well but my looped bandset keep flying off .


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

namazu said:


> I just recieved my order in 8 days . I ordered a agile toucan and a jungle hunter man are they beutiful shoot well but my looped bandset keep flying off .


I've been scoping the agile toucan. But worried about that very thing. Looking at it, the "tube slots?" Look huge. Is this a normal occurrence with this type dankung?


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi stinger the slots are big but i used endcaps like used on pipes or fuel filters and cut 1/8 in.rings and slipped them over the gap works well . O rings may work too. The toucan shoots good using 1842 looped tube shooting 7/16 or 11 mm steel balls . I still have to get used to it aiming wise . If decide i think you will like it . Many on this forum helped me make up my mind.


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

CanH8r said:


> Dang guys my order was three weeks ago today!? Still have not recieved it yet. Maybe today's the day


They're busy celebrating the Year of the Stainless


----------



## namazu (Jul 18, 2014)

I had to wait three months for one once


----------

